# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Проверка правомерности использования 3.0.89.51 8.3.18.1334  Бухгалтерия Предприятия

## Tahk21

Аккаунт ИТС есть, на сайт захожу, но не продлено обслуживание.
Скачал и установил новую платформу и конфу.
Обновил ручками через конфигуратор.
3.0.89.51 8.3.18.1334 
Бухгалтерия Предприятия Проф
Win 10 64
Стало вылазить окошко "Проверка правомерности использования"..


Как победить? подскажите.
Delic не сработал (мож старый, нового нет вроде)

----------


## Lucky Patcher

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Yp3W5WtgBKjhHg


заменить в bin

----------

garry7501 (09.04.2021), Milodimovich (05.07.2021)

----------


## Tahk21

оригинальный переименовал, заменил. запустил..  чудо не произошло
Вылазит окошко с названием "Mimo uni" в котором написано:
Not found original dll .   

Вернул обратно.. помогите !

----------


## Tahk21

переименовал в techsys_5.dll ,из архива рядом положил...   запустил.. работает! но   - это я таким образом накатил mimi uni dll..  а нет ли другого способа убрать эту штуку? более легального?  ))))))) какова вероятность отправки 1с  инфы о нелегальности ?  и приезда дядь с большими ушами?

----------


## io1274

На сервере 1с предприятия произошла неисправимая ошибка. Релиз 8.3.17.1851 Как решить этот косяк?

----------


## Rferdinandes

С 6.04 валится сервер 1с8 с разной ошибкой. Внутренняя ошибка компоненты. Очистка временных папок пользователей и USR1c8 помогает временно. Более развернутое решение нашел здесь https://pogrommist.ru/2021/04/oshibk...ity-violation/ Мне помогло.

----------


## Jampers

подтверждаю. валит бухгалтерия, зуп работает. решение - помогает как на SQL так и на файловой версии.

----------


## maxima1980

Ты virustotal проверял что ты там выложил по ссылке. Огромное тебе спасибо! добрий человек!!!!

----------


## Milodimovich

По ссылке ничего нет (((
Можно пожалуйста актуальную?

----------

